# Xds ??



## hud35500

Anyone actuall handled an XDS yet ? I'm dying for one.


----------



## ajlandis

As of last week, my distributors told me they aren't in production yet, and Springfield hasn't given any expected date for first production runs. There were two prototypes made. One was left at Springfield for photos, etc., the other was sent out to gun writers for review. When we were reading the magazine articles, they were still actually making design modifications. I could sell a dozen of these today, if I could get them. Hurry up and wait. Looks like a neat little pistol, though.


----------



## Kbaugh

I realize this is a fairly old thread, but I have handled them and they feel amazing in my hands. They are slightly slimmer then a 1911 and offers a very firm grip. A friend has one and he swears by it, but honestly I swear by Spingfields. I love many guns for what they are intended. But when I'm looking I always study the Springfields.


----------



## hideit

this thread is a good example of how announcements get out and REALITY sets in 9-10 months later
its on the cover of this months american rifleman magazine
at least a few have handled it


----------



## twomode

Had mine for 4 mos now at least. I love it and it's great for CC.


----------



## Bisley

I've had mine for a couple months. It shoots to POA, feeds at least 3 different brands of ammo, and hand loads, and is more pleasant to shoot than you might think. I took my Kahr K-40, last time, to compare it with, and I actually prefer the XDs. 

I would recommend it to anyone who shoots a sub-compact well, and doesn't mind just having 6 rounds.


----------



## garry

*xds 45*

Yes, I have one. It has some snap but it is controllable. You will love it, I shot different loads and it fed all of them without any issues.


----------



## coachroy

Love the XDS yes with some 230 ball in it it does have some snap but nothing like you would think for a gun it's size. Try some 185 or 200 in it and it is a pure joy to shoot. I have shot 9's that were much less pleasurable. I tried some of my light 1911 target loads in it and wow an awesome accuate little gun great job Springfield.


----------



## Danm19

I just got mine yesterday. I can't wait to shoot it. How does it compare to the xd45


----------



## DaltonGang

I want this little .45


----------



## RobD

I ordered XDS 45acp online and it should be at my local gun dealer tomorrow. Then I get to go see it, fill out the paperwork for the background check and transfer and pick it up Friday. Im looking forward to it. This would be the one I would use for concealed carry if I do carry. Anyone have any shooting experience with this gun?


----------



## BigCityChief

A great pistol - feels great in the hand - very manageable, excellent EDC option.


----------



## MikeT57

RobD said:


> I ordered XDS 45acp online and it should be at my local gun dealer tomorrow. Then I get to go see it, fill out the paperwork for the background check and transfer and pick it up Friday. Im looking forward to it. This would be the one I would use for concealed carry if I do carry. Anyone have any shooting experience with this gun?


Yep.... Shoots really nice. Good choice for CCW.


----------



## TexasSlinger

It's worth it. Sadly paid full retail. Not sure if both will every be available all the time. 599 :/


----------



## TexasSlinger

RobD said:


> I ordered XDS 45acp online and it should be at my local gun dealer tomorrow. Then I get to go see it, fill out the paperwork for the background check and transfer and pick it up Friday. Im looking forward to it. This would be the one I would use for concealed carry if I do carry. Anyone have any shooting experience with this gun?


How you like yours?


----------



## TexasSlinger

One more
Hope it works


----------



## XD40inAVL

XDs9, about 500 rounds so far, great little shooter.


----------



## RobD

TexasSlinger said:


> How you like yours?


So far, so good. I probably only have 150 rounds through it and no problems at all with the gun. I myself need practice to get better accuracy. I also got a DeSantis Die hard ankle holster to use for concealed carry. It is comfortable for me.


----------



## Lumpn

I bought my xds in Dec. shot 2 magazines did some research and found the recall. Sent pistol off next day can't wait to get it back...hello from Kentucky


----------



## Scorpion8

Just got mine back from recall. I like it but it truly needs the Pearce Grips pinky finger extensions on the 5-round mags, or to move up to the extended 7-round mags for the right grip.


----------



## BigCityChief

I finally had a chance to put 100 rounds through my XDS on Sunday, the first time I've had a chance to shoot it after its return from recall before Thanksgiving. Wonderful pistol - and I love the seven round mags.


----------



## 8th SPS USAF

I have both the XDs 9/45. Sent them in for recall .Took about 3 months. I think they shoot OK. Put the PRP trigger kit in both. I had the early one in the 9 before recall. Shoots GREAT. After with the kits and recall the 45 is much smoother than the 9, but 9 is fine. I have the PG finger rest on my 5 rnd mags. Nice. There is a guy on another forum that cuts you 7 rnd down to a 6 rnd. Much better. I had two done.


----------



## Scorpion8

The 7-round mags help with grip, but make it larger/less concealeable. The Pearce Grip extensions help on the 5-round magazines a lot. But in all I find the grip too slab sided. I put mine up for sale at a LGS to get a Walther P-99.


----------

